# ITV Studios



## likez2fly (Jan 19, 2011)

OK, so having had a quick search I can see that this has been posted a while ago, and pretty much anyone in Brum who is into having a nosey around will have had a look here at some point, however I was taken aback at the difference in the shots from the reports on here (circa 2008), and the ones I have from a couple of visits from the last 12 months or so, the place has taken a real pounding by the look of things....

Anyway, on with the pics:


----------



## King Al (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice selection of pics L2F welcome to the site


----------



## Randy-Travers (Jan 20, 2011)

*Nice one*

Didn't realise there was still a way in after all the demolition.


----------



## Afromandaz (Jan 21, 2011)

this looks crazy.


----------



## Vickyvlr (Jan 21, 2011)

WoW....... some wicked shots there....


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 21, 2011)

Can't work out why I.T.V. studios has an A and E and an X-ray department.


----------



## lost (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm sure they filmed loads of programmes with hospital scenes though...


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 22, 2011)

lost said:


> I'm sure they filmed loads of programmes with hospital scenes though...



DOH There are times when my dumbness amazes even me


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jan 23, 2011)

I didn't know it was still there!


----------



## Simonipswich (Feb 6, 2011)

oldscrote said:


> Can't work out why I.T.V. studios has an A and E and an X-ray department.



The former ATV Centre/Central Studios in Bridge Street were used to film the old hospital scenes in the BBC drama The Survivors. The old ramp was used as the outside of the "A&E Wing" whilst some internal parts were used.


----------



## KingLewis92 (Feb 6, 2011)

This Looks The Nuts


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 7, 2011)

A nice selection of shots there! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Potter (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice to see there is still stuff there to see. Wonder what's on them tapes in that box?


----------

